# Middle Earth Theme Park- Universal Studios



## 1stvermont (May 4, 2018)

From the one ring.net. 
http://www.theonering.net/torwp/201...rnucopia-of-tolkien-stories-coming-this-year/



_ "a Middle-earth theme park. Universal Studios in Florida is looking to build its 4th park and fleshing out which themed lands will occupy the space. Nintendo, Ministry of Magic from Harry Potter, Jurassic World and Middle-earth are all rumored possibilities. Universal already has land purchased in the area near the other parks in Orlando, and two of the mentioned possible lands already exist in their other parks..... The DisneyandMore blog that posted this story is well regarded in knowing what is going on with amusement parks, and Universal began toying with the idea of a Middle-earth land as far back as 2010. ... If this deal is real, expect it to be confirmed soon, part of the deal involves having the park built within 5 years. Fasten your seat belts, keep your hands and arms inside the vehicle and hold onto your hats, it’s going to be a wild ride."_


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 4, 2018)

1stvermont said:


> From the one ring.net.
> http://www.theonering.net/torwp/201...rnucopia-of-tolkien-stories-coming-this-year/
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Rights Frenzy, see who can butcher Tolkien's legendarium and make the most money off of it.

This is why I was afraid of the aftermath of Christopher resigning.


CL


----------



## 1stvermont (May 4, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Yep. Rights Frenzy, see who can butcher Tolkien's legendarium and make the most money off of it.
> 
> This is why I was afraid of the aftermath of Christopher resigning.
> 
> ...




I agree and yet am very excited. I assume it will be accurate to the movies, not the books. I also assume i cannot wait to see the shire.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 4, 2018)

Tolkien despised Disney. Oh, the irony!


----------



## 1stvermont (May 4, 2018)

It is universal nor Disney. I also think it will be based on the movies not the books. Jackson is suposidley going to help with the design. Tolkien did hate the Disney cartoonist portrayals, i dont think the movies did this. 


when can i expect your thread on dragons?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 4, 2018)

My mistake -- wasn't paying attention! But I wonder if Tolkien would distinguish them.

Oh, you saw that about the dragons, did you? Nothing earth-shattering, just an idea about literary conventions, the usual stuff. I still need to look up some references.


----------



## 1stvermont (May 5, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> My mistake -- wasn't paying attention! But I wonder if Tolkien would distinguish them.
> 
> Oh, you saw that about the dragons, did you? Nothing earth-shattering, just an idea about literary conventions, the usual stuff. I still need to look up some references.




I think if they or any presented it in a cartoonist "fairy tale" way, he would very much dislike any attempt. One thing i loved about the movies was it historical/realistic appearance and presentation, I think they got that correct. So a theme park based on the movies is better than a Disney creation in the eyes of Tolkien.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 6, 2018)

Slight update: As I live in the woods, my only Internet connection is through my smartphone service, which at the moment, is at a crawl (I think I'm being punished for using too much of my "unlimited" data).

I'd hate to type out what may be, even for me, a long screed, only to lose it by suddenly finding myself offline. Things usually get back to normal when my new monthly service period starts, so I hope to get something up in a week or so.

I'm sure you're waiting with bated breath!


----------

